# سايت جريدة الطريــــــــــــــــــــــــق جريدة مسيحية رائعة زي الكتيبة الطيبة



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (6 فبراير 2008)

http://www.akhbarsarra.com/news.php?Id=2713 سايت جريدة الطريــــــــــــــــــــــــق جريدة مسيحية رائعة زي الكتيبة الطيبة ... تبحث عن حقوق الاقباط ...وتقوم بالرد علي هجوم المسلمين علي الكتاب المقدس​


----------



## mareya (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: سايت جريدة الطريــــــــــــــــــــــــق جريدة مسيحية رائعة زي الكتيبة الطيبة*

اشكرك كثييييييييييييير على كل الاخبار و على تعبك و اتمنى من الرب ان يباركك


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (10 يونيو 2010)

ارجوكم ادخل على الجريدة ورب المجد يحافظ عليكم


----------

